# Update Holts Cigar Deal 20% off



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just called Holts to place my order (and had another order lined up for next week) and was told that the deal has expired. I spoke with Sarah, who then passed me off to Adam, who then passed me off to Lee who told me that there was a miscommunication between Holts and Puff and that deal is no longer valid. He did say that he would ship for free but that we would have to pay full price for the cigars. Just an FYI...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hmmm.... Hope Manny weighs in.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> hmmm.... Hope Manny weighs in.


Before we come up with 30 different reasons and opinions, let's just wait for Manny to respond to this. I'm friends with Lee at Holts and could call him for more information, but this is Manny's organized discount, so it's better to wait for him.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is for sure...but it seems like Lee is the top dog down there...and his exact words were "miscommuncation with Manny" and "promotion has expired".


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That is for sure...but it seems like Lee is the top dog down there...and his exact words were "miscommuncation with Manny" and "promotion has expired".


Yeah, same experience here. I'm sure Manny will chime in when he gets home from work or becomes available.

For the sake of info sharing, The contact at Holt's asked me what I wanted and I told him I wanted to order 2 of the samplers (not any sale item) and he told me that those weren't part of the deal anyway.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Before we come up with 30 different reasons and opinions, let's just wait for Manny to respond to this. I'm friends with Lee at Holts and could call him for more information, but this is Manny's organized discount, so it's better to wait for him.


I agree!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Proper codes and instructions were followed on these orders correct?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Proper codes and instructions were followed on these orders correct?


Didn't even get to the chance talk about a code. Lee said that he did get my info from Manny and that there was miscommunication, he could do free shipping on my order but the 20% off has expired. I said that it was part of the discount set up for Puff members from Manny...Lee knew exactly what I was talking about but said that Manny had it wrong (for a lack of a more delicate way of putting it) and that there was no longer a deal.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Manny doesn't get things "wrong"....he put a lot of effort into this and I've got to believe there is something not going according to Hoyle/Holts. In any event things will get sorted out.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Manny doesn't get things "wrong"....he put a lot of effort into this and I've got to believe there is something not going according to Hoyle/Holts. In any event things will get sorted out.


I believe you Gary...for sure! I know how hard Manny worked on this for all of us. It sounded to me like Lee wasn't happy that people were ordering LP's, My Father's and all of the upper end sticks and getting 20% off...that is just my assumption, but all I KNOW is that he wouldn't offer it when a couple of us called today and blamed it on a miscommunication with Manny...piss poor business if you ask me! But for those who did get to take advantage of the deal, congrats!!! And thanks so much for trying Manny!


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Was this limited to 6 month members or not? Doesnt matter at this point but im curious if that was lifted at some point or a case by case basis.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BKDW is a upstanding BOTL.

If there's been some miscommunication, I am sure he will sort it out in his own time and send clarification. It will all come out in the wash.

If there's been a misunderstanding and we end up losing the 20% Holts opportunity, so what? Before this we never had it to begin with anyway.

The fact of the matter remains that BKDW is willing to take the initiative to spend his own time and effort for the benefit of everyone. He deserves a pat on the back.

Perhaps the more generous and abundant among our US BOTLs would "punish" his "failure" by "bombing" his house then. :smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the way you think! If you want to do something let me know and i will get.ZK on board.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know of anyone who doesn't want a deal..on anything. Control and logistics of a deal gone "bad" or a deal gone "good" is in the hands of the person who sells the goods and it becomes incumbant on that person to set forth the rules of the deal. I try to look at things objectively from both sides and if people are being told that the 20% deal is off then I would think that a reason should be given explicitly...not that there was a "miscommunication" as has been given. Miscommunication implies that receiver and sender were never on the same wavelength...I seriously doubt this was the case but rather as Kipp alluded to. The deal was talked about in this forum at great length and was pretty basic...if people called and wanted more expensive cigars with the 20% off then that was pretty much the premise and there were cigars discussed as to what was ok and what was not ok. The shame is that this was something that could have benefited the Business as well as the consumer and now I think it's going to become a thing that won't happen in the future....when it could have benefited everyone. A real shame. In any event Manny is the stand up person here who tried to do a good thing for all those who would have liked to get a deal with a reputable Vendor. I've said it more than once and usually tongue in cheek...no good deed goes unpunished and I wish that this deal would have worked if at least just for this month.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Gentleman, 

I just got back from Philly a few minutes ago....

The Padron event was great.... I met Jorge and told him how much I loved his cigars!!

But back to business...

Without getting into too much detail, we have to change things....

Lee is not the issue-- he is wonderful, and so is Holt's . 

I will work hard to obtain something for us in place of this. The club will continue, but things will work a little differently: you live, you learn. 

I will have to make the club a little more exclusive. There is no need for "excess communication" (read between the lines). 

I feel really bad this could not continue, and I will make up for it. 

I apologize. 

I will work and have something else in place soon.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor form, BKDW. This sort of failure cannot be forgiven so easily.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I just got back from Philly a few minutes ago....
> 
> ...


Manny I don't think you need to apologize. You worked your ass off - tried something no one else tried and it worked for a bit so there was some success. Success is judged by how many times you fail but get back up and keep trying. You put yourself out there - took a risk and are willing to keep pursuing it. I'm gonna RG you for that!!!!

OK - it just said I have to spread RG around before I give it to you again but I still applaud your efforts!


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

I have not been involved in this, but want to add a simple comment & an observation:

1. One does not see it coming; however, people in business often arrange, plan, agree, but back away from the agreement, and often suddenly & rudely. The last few years especially. (I buy overseas & have spent a lot of $ on international phone calls reconfirming what products a customer has requested, searched for those or had them made, shipped or carried them back to the USA, and then got stuck w/ some or all of the goods. ("I said aqua, & that's not aqua... you don't know your colors....")

2. 20% off is nice, but cigars listed w/ that vendor can be found at other vendors for 20% or more less than that vendor (I just did a quick look at the prices of Padron's regular lines there & I see that recently I have paid more than 20% less for 3000s & executives) There's a lot of vendors w/ a lot of opportunities over the course of a year.

So, forget about it. No worries.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder if every lurker called up asking/demanding the same discount? As many people who read this forums but don't contribute I wouldn't be surprised if 10 random people called up for each one who was on the list.

I buy a fair amount of Cigars from Holt's and have had a couple disappointing issues where the stock ran out and they didn't update the computers, and to compound this, while the order was just sitting, waiting for them to contact me they ran out of other things! Sure I got frustrated and disappointed but Holt's has always tried to make things right! Since then I've favored them with more of my business, its not always about the bottom line but also mutual respect and honesty.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

great effort to manny! i dont qualify for the deal, but have bought from holts and will again. maybe should get it in writing next time, never take a mans word for it nowadays.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

chrisw said:


> I wonder if every lurker called up asking/demanding the same discount? As many people who read this forums but don't contribute I wouldn't be surprised if 10 random people called up for each one who was on the list.
> 
> I buy a fair amount of Cigars from Holt's and have had a couple disappointing issues where the stock ran out and they didn't update the computers, and to compound this, while the order was just sitting, waiting for them to contact me they ran out of other things! Sure I got frustrated and disappointed but Holt's has always tried to make things right! Since then I've favored them with more of my business, its not always about the bottom line but also mutual respect and honesty.


I think Chris is onto something, I'd actually find it hard to believe that this DIDN'T happen. That being said, Manny, you're the man. You went out of your way for fellow BOTL's, no need to apologize:rockon:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Thx for putting forth the effort, Manny. I personally don't shop at Holt's, but I sure appreciate the work you went through for us. Thank you!


----------

